# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  اشهر 10 تماثيل في العالم

## محمد العزام

10
الحورية الصغيرة 




حورية البحر الصغيره 
تمثال حورية البحر الصغيرة تجلس على صخرة في مرفأ كوبنهاغن بالدنمارك .
يبلغ طوله 1.25 متر – يزن حوالي 175 كجم صممه أدوار اريكسن ونصب عام 1913
لاحياء ذكرى مسرحية ليتيل ميرميد 





9
أسود ديلوس




أسود ديلوس 
يقع بالقرب من ميكونوس وجزيرة ديلوس هي واحد من أهم المواقع الإسطورية
والتاريخية والأثرية في اليونان ولديلوس مكانه كملاذ مقدس للألفية قبل ان تجعلها
الأساطير الأولمبية اليونانية مهداً لابولو وارتميس 
شرفة الأسود خصصت لأبولو من قبل شعب ناكسوس من قبل وجيزة عام 600 قبل
الميلاد وقد كانت من 9 الى 12 من الأسود الرخامية على طول الطريق المقدس خمسة منها
فقط نجت و3 تحول الى مجرد شظايا 




8
الوطن الأم






الوطن الأم ويدعى ايضاً الوطن الآم ينادي
يطلق على هذا التمثال نصب ماماييف فهو تمثال يقع في
أعلى هضبة ماماييف كورجان و التي تطل على مدينة فولجوجراد في روسيا و قد تم نحت
هذا التمثال تكريماً لمعركة ستالينجراد التي حدثت بين الاتحاد السوفييتي و ألمانيا
النازية بين عام 1942 و عام 1943
.
و قد تم بناء هذا التمثال في عام 1967 ميلادية و يعد
تمثال الوطن الأم من أعلى التماثيل الموجودة في العالم حيث يصل إرتفاعه إلى نحو 85
متراً من أقصى السيف إلى أدنى القاعدة كما يظهر شكل التمثال في العلم الحالي و شعار
إقليم فولغوغراد أوبلاست أحد أقاليم روسيا .
و قد برز هذا التمثال كأحد أفضل الأماكن السياحية في
العالم حيث يذهب إليه العديد من السائحين من مختلف أنحاء العالم .





7
رأس الأولميك






رأس الأولميك




حضارة
الأولمك هي أول حضارة متقدمة قبل عهد الاكتشاف في أمريكا الوسطى أهم مدنها تقع الآن في ولايات فيراكروز وتاباسكو في المكسيك وأهم المناطق تقع
في لا فيستا وسان لورنزو وتريس زابوتيس وأهمها في ال تاخين.




يظهر
أن حضارة الأولمك بدأت في القرن الثاني عشر قبل الميلاد وأنها انتهت حوالي العام 800 ق م 
تقريباً ويظهر تأثيرها حتى وادي مكسيكو و جمهورية السلفادور مما يدل على الأغلب عن وجود إمبراطورية
أو شبكة تجارية أو طوائف دينية واسعة المدى، وبالرغم من عدم معرفة ظروف انتشارها
لكن أغلب الرسومات والأديان في أمريكا الوسطى والمكسيك يمكن إرجاعها لعهد الأولمك.

تظهر
فنون الأولمك في أنصاب مزخرفة وقطع اليشم المحفورة والخزفيات وغيرها، أما المقابر
فتظهر على شكل تلال صغيرة مع شواهد محفورة ومذابح وزتماثيل ويظهر منها ان مجتمع
الأولمك كان معقدا وغير متساوي.


وهذا واحدة من الرؤوس الأولمكية الأربعة الموجودة في لا فينتا و يبلغ
طولها تسعة أقدام.





6
جبل نمرود 






جبل نمرود

تحتضن مدينة أديامان أكبر معالم الأرض

وهي
قمة جبل نمروت مكاناً لبناء ضريحه وتشييد صرحه العمراني
من الأعمال الفنية 


يقع الجبل على ارتفاع 2150م، بالقرب من كارادوت الواقعة
في منطقة كاهتا التابعة لإقليم أديامان، ويضم أعظم آثار مملكة الكماجنة التي حكمت
المنطقة من عام 80 ق.م إلى 72م عندما انتهى استقلالها على يد الجيوش الرومانية في آخر
حروبها معهم، فضمتها إلى إقليم سورية الروماني. أسس المملكة ميثيدراتس الأول والد
الملك أنتي أوكس الأول الذي استلم الحكم في حياة والده وخطط معه لبناء صرحه الذي
يشكل منذ عام 1989م أحد الحدائق الوطنية وواحداً من المواقع التسعة التي أدرجتها
تركيا على قائمة التراث العالمي. وعن الهدف من بنائه قال الملك الابن أنه أراد أن
يقدم عربون شكر للآلهة والأسلاف المقدسين على دعمهم، ودرساً في الطاعة التي أمرت
الآلهة بإظهارها لها وللأسلاف".



ليست البقايا الأثرية على قمة جبل
نمروت، بقايا مدينة مأهولة، بل هي مقبرة العائلة الملكية المقدسة، يغطيها الركام

الشهير- الذي يأخذ شكل هرم يبلغ ارتفاعه 50 م وقطره 150 م ويتألف من صخور بحجم
قبضة اليد- وتحيط بها من الشرق والغرب والشمال فسح تراسية الشكل ومنحوتة في الصخر
الأصلي، مشكلة عرشاً سماوياً لآلهة قيل إنها لن تنحني، حتى وإن كانت الشمس أعظم
ظواهر الكون سلطاناً




5
تمثال داود






تمثال داوود للفنان مايكل أنجلو منحوت من 1501 م إلى 1504 م 1504. وقد انجزة في 8 ايلول / سبتمبر
1504.


تمثال هائل يصل طوله إلى 6 أمتار تقريبا، كان منحوتة غير منتهية من قبل نحات آخر واستحوذ عليها
مايكل آنجلو ليخلق منها ديفيد.


هذه التحفة
كانت عبارة عن تمثال
لذكر عاري
يقف متكئ بكامل جسده على ساق واحدة بينما ساقه الأخرى
تراها ممتدة، فتوحي لك هذه الوضعية إلى تحرك وشيك قادم، وبإبداع مايكل آنجلو تستطيع أن ترى
التوتر الذي يعطيك إياه التمثال لتشعر بالتحفز والإثارة لحركة ديفيد التالية، حيث يقف ديفيد وهو يترصد لعدوه منتظراً اللحظة المناسبة للتحرك. مع
خبرة مايكل الكبيرة في علم التشريح (درس التشريح من خلال الجثث على مدى خمس
سنوات كاملة) سنستغرب ضخامة رأس ديفيد ويديه مقارنة مع بقية جسده، ويبرر
النقاد ذلك بأن النصب كان
من المفترض أن يكون على سطح كاتدرائية فلورنسا وتضخيم اليدين
والرأسين يلعب دوراً كبيراً في جعل الشكل العام واضح ومتناسق من الأسفل، إلا أن
النصب لم يوضع هناك أبدا فبدلاً من ذلك وضع في مركز الحكومة الفلورنسية وتم تبديل
معنى النصب من المعنى الديني إلى المرونة والقوى السياسية ضد قوة الاستبداد.
في الذكرى الـ500 لتمثال داوود الشهير أثارت عملية تنظيف ذلك التمثال بالمياه المقطرة جدلا
واسعا حيث وافق وزير الثقافة الإيطالي جوليانو اوربانى على تنظيف تمثال داوود
بالمياه المقطرة رغم احتجاج العديد من الخبراء على طريقة التنظيف [1]
حيث رأى البعض أن تلك الطريقة في التنظيف ستلحق أضرارا بالرخام وسط مخاوف من أن تصبح منحوتة داوود أشبه
بمنحوتة عادية من الجص [2] وطرح الخبراء فكرة التنظيف
الجاف الذي رفضه وزير الثقافة جوليانو اوربانى.







4
أبو الهول







أبو الهول أو سفنكس هو تمثال
لمخلوق أسطوري بجسم أسد ورأس إنسان يقع على هضبة الجيزة على الضفة الغربية من
النيل في الجيزة، مصر. وهو أقدم
المنحوتات الضخمة المعروفة, يبلغ طوله 73.5 م, وعرضه 6 م, وارتفاعه 20.22م. يعتقد ان من بناه هم
المصريون القدماء من المملكة القديمة في عهد الفرعون خفرع (2558-2532 قبل


الميلاد). وقد اختلفت الأراء فيما يمثله هذا التمثال، فالرأي القديم أنه يمثل
الملك خفرع جامعا بين قوة الأسد وحكمة الأنسان، والواقع أن التمثال قد نحت في عهد
خفرع إلا إنه يمثل إله الشمس "حور-إم-آخت"، والدليل علي ذلك المعبد الذي

يواجه التمثال حيث كانت تجري له فيه الطقوس الدينية، وقد ظل ذلك راسخا في عقول
المصريين طوال تاريخهم حيث اعتبروه تمثال للإله "حور-إم-آخت"، وكانو
يتعبدون له ويقيمون اللوحات باسمه ومن أشهر هذه اللوحات تلك الخاصة بالملك تحتمس الرابع من الأسرة الثامنة عشرة
والتي تعرف بلوحة الحلم. إما عن اسم "أبو


الهول" والأشتقاق اللغوي له، فيبدو أن اصله يرجع إلي الدولة الحديثة حين نزل
قوم من الكنعانيين إلي منطقة الجيزة وشاهدوا التمثال
الذي يمثل الإله "حور" وربطوا بينه وبين إله لديهم هو "هورون"
ثم حرف هذا الاسم إلي "حورونا" الذي حرف بدوره إلي "هول" حيث


قاعدة الإبدال بين الحاء والهاء في اللغة العربية. أما لفظة "أبو"
فيبدوا أنها تحريف للكلمة المصرية القديمة "بو" التي تعني
"مكان"، وفي هذه الحالة يصبح معني الاسم "مكان الإله حور"
,فيما قام الإغريق القدماء باستنساخ نسختهم


الأنثوية من ذلك الكائن.
كما ظهرت مخلوقات وبأفكار مشابهة في عدة
حضارات أخرى بينها جنوب وجنوب شرق آسيا. كما احتل أبو الهول مكانا في فن الديكور

الأوروبي بدأ من عصر النهضة.



((ملاحظة: يتجه التمثال نحو الشرق وكان لدى
التمثال أنف طويل ومع احتلال الفرنسي في مصر حاولوا تحطيم هذا التمثال بمدفع فلم
يستطيعوا سوى تحطيم أنف فقط





3
تمثال الحرية 






تمثال الحريه 
بنى تمثال الحرية نحات فرنسي
اسمه "بارتولدي" والتمثال مقام بجزيرة الحرية بالمدخل المفضي إلى ميناء
نيويورك. وقد أهداه شعب فرنسا إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1884م، احتفالاً
بالذكرى المئوية لإعلان استقلال أمريكا.
- وتحمل الحرية شعلة في يدها اليمنى، كما توجد في يدها اليسرى لوحة
منقوش عليها "4 يوليو 1776م" وهو تاريخ استقلال أمريكا.

- وتمثال الحرية مجوّف من
الداخل، وبين أعمدته العملاقة المصنوعة من الصلب، يصعد لولبياً سلم متوازٍ من
القاعدة إلى القمة، يتكون من 171 درجة.
- وتمثال الحرية مثبت على
قاعدة خرسانية هائلة، يزيد ارتفاعها على 46 متراً، ويوجد داخل هذه القاعدة سلم
ومصعد يقلان الزائرين إلى قدمي التمثال بأعلى، حيث توجد شرفة كبيرة.
- وترتفع شعلة تمثال الحرية
إلى مسافة 93 متراً فوق القاعدة العريضة للتمثال، وقد تم استبدالها حديثاً. وفي
السماء تضيء الشعلة بقوة بواسطة مصابيح جبارة من الزئبق.
- ويسمح للزائرين بالصعود
حتى تاج التمثال فقط، وفوق أنف تمثال الحرية الذي يصل طوله إلى نحو مترين توجد
منصة مشاهدة دائرية يطل منها الزائر على المنظر الرائع لأفق سماء نيويورك.


- صمم التمثال "غوستاف إيفل" الذي بنى برج
إيفل في باريس








2 
المسيح الفادي





المسيح
الفادي (Portuguese: Cristo Redentor)، هو تمثال ضخم على طراز فن "آرت ديكو" للسيد المسيح بمدينة ريو دي جانيرو
بالبرازيل. يبلغ إرتفاع التمثال 32 متراً (125 قدماً)، ويزن 1000 طن ويقع على قمة جبل
كوركوفادو (710 متراً) بالحديقة القومية لغابة
تيجوكا، مطلاً على المدينة.
ويعتبر
التمثال رمز قوي للمسيحية كما أنه أصبح أيقونة للمدينة. ويعد واحدا من عجائب
الدنيا الحديثه

يعتبر تمثال المسيح الفادي رمزا
للبرازيل كلها اليوم. وقد دشن قبل 75 عاما على جبل
كوركوفادو في ريو دو جانيرو في نهاية أعمال استمرت
خمس سنوات تطلبها شق طريق
وسكة للحديد لتمكين الناس من الوصول إلى كوركوفادو
الذي يرتفع عن سطح البحر 710 أمتار. وهو
من ابرز الأماكن السياحية في ريو دو جانيرو ويصل
السياح إلى 8،1 مليون سائح في السنة تقريبا.

يصل ارتفاع تمثال يسوع 38 مترًا، فوق جبل كوركوفادو حيث
يطل على مدينة ريو دي جانيرو. 
وقد صمم التمثال الفنان البرازيلي هيتور دي سيلفا
كوستا، وقام بتنفيذه النحات الفرنسي باول لاندويسكي، 
ويعتبر التمثال من أشهر المعالم الأثرية في العالم
أجمع. وقد استغرق بناؤه خمس سنوات وكان حفل
الافتتاح في 12 أكتوبر 1931. وقد أصبح التمثال رمزًا
للمدينة ويحتل مكانة متميزة في قلوب
الشعب البرازيلي الذي يستقبل الزائرين بذراعين
مفتوحين.
تمثال المسيح المخلص في ريو دي جانيرو ، البرازيل منذ
1931
بني لتكريم البرازيل التمثال اصبح منذ ذلك الحين رمزا
للترحيب
وغالبا ما تعتبر من العجائب الطبيعية السبع في العالم.
عند قاعدته الصغيرة توجد كنيسة الروم
الكاثوليك و تعقد به الأعراس والتعميد وغيرها من
الاحتفالات.يشرف النصب على جزء
من متنزه الحديقة الوطنية بوسط الغابة ، وهي اكبر
الغابات في العالم






1
مواي






تعود
إلى حوالي 1250 -1500 م هي من الألغاز التي صعب على علماء الآثار والتاريخ إيجاد
إجابات شافية لها، فهي مجموعة كبيرة من التماثيل البشرية العملاقة تنتشر في أماكن
متفرقة من جزيره الفصح وتتخذ المظهر العام
نفسه، بوجوه متجهمة، واعين غائرة و أنوف مرتفعة وآذان طويلة، تقف التماثيل التي
غطى معظمها التراب المتراكم من عوامل التعرية فلا يظهر من أكثرها إلا الرأس و جزء
بسيط من الجسم.
جميع التماثيل
–وعددها 887 – صنعت وظهورها للمحيط... وأغلبها مصنوع من الرماد البركاني المتحجر،
وبعضها صنع من البازلت، وهي غير متساوية في الحجم، إذ إن بعضها أكبر من الآخر و
بعضها له مثل القبعات الحمراء وبعضها صنعت له أعين براقة من الأصداف الملونة،
وبعضها مكتمل والآخر لا..
ويصل طول أكبر
التماثيل إلى حوالي 10 أمتار ويبلغ وزن أثقلها 83 طناً.
واللغز
المحير يحيط بالحضارة التي صنعت هذه التماثيل، إذ لم يبق لها من أثر يدل عليها،
وكذلك دلت الدراسات إلى أن مجموعة كبيرة من التماثيل كانت قد نقلت من مواقع صنعها
إلى أنحاء متفرقة من الجزيرة بالرغم من ضخامتها في الحجم وثقلها الذي يستلزم
تقنيات وأدوات جبارة. فعندما وصل المستكشفون الأوائل إلى أرض الجزيرة وجدوها تخلو
من الأشجار و حيواناتها قليلة وصغيرة و سكانها القليلون لا يعلمون شيئاً عن أصل
التماثيل، ومن بناها ونقلها ولماذا..
وهناك عدد من
النظريات التي تحاول تفسير لغز تماثيل جزيرة الفصح و لعل أكثرها غرابة هو إن أصحاب
التماثيل ينتمون إلى حضارة من الفضاء الخارجي!!

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
موضوع رائع جداً ومعلومات قيمة 
استمتعت كتير بالموضوع واستفدت من معلوماته 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه محمد 

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*معلومات قيّمة جداً واستمتعت فعلاً بقرائتها ... يسلّم ايديك محمد والله يجزيك الخير*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

استمتعت حقا" بقرأة هذه المعلومات 
مشكوووور

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

معلومات كتير حلوة ومفيدة 
يسلمو كتير

----------


## محمد العزام

اشكر كل من علق على موضوعي 

وكم يسعدني المرور العطر لارواحكم

----------

